# Limit Login



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

hi guys,

anyone of you able to implement limitlogin? i'm the one who doesn't, here's the case. first, i install IISsetup and nothing wrong with that. when i install the LimitLoginAD, always return 401:unauthorized, i'd checked the anonymous users, directory browsing and the read and write access, but nothing happend, so i reinstall the ASP.NET and the 401 error vanish, then i install the client setup at my server, and my clients, here's the big problem, the server can capture the login of administrator that i used to login to the server, but the limitlogin cannot capture clients sessions.

i had hadthe logon and logoff scripts configured, the server runs them all, but the clients only run the logoff scripts, i asked the microsoft and they also confused by my case, anybody have an idea?

thanks all


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/907273
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247603
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...bc-376b-4a54-95aa-73c9156706e7&DisplayLang=en
http://support.microsoft.com/?id=318380
http://support.microsoft.com/?id=812614
http://support.microsoft.com/?id=318380
http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html#sec10

http://emea.windowsitpro.com/Article/ArticleID/47993/47993.html


----------

